# Broccoli Slaw (A great way to utilize stems)



## joe george (Oct 24, 2007)

Broccoli Stems
Carrots
Mayonnaise
Vinegar
Sugar
Salt
Pepper 

&nbsp

&nbsp

Remove and discard the bottom inch of the stems. Using a paring knife, peel the tough skin from the stems, and then course grate them on a vegetable grater. Place the grated broccoli stems in a bowl with a little grated fresh carrot (and a little onion, if you like). Fold in just enough good-quality mayonnaise to coat the vegetables, and season the slaw with vinegar, sugar, salt, and pepper. Cover the bowl and refrigerate the slaw for 30 minutes (this will allow flavors to marry). If the slaw becomes too runny, drain some of the juice just before serving.


----------



## snowfleas (Jan 28, 2015)

This sounds like a delicious slaw. I will be certain to try it when the warm weather finally arrives. It sounds like a great addition to a picnic basket.

Thank-you for sharing;

Sincerely

Vicki


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Every  good supermarket sells bags of dry broc-slaw and it is fairly reasonable. This is same recipe they recommend on the bag. Its good


----------

